# Amazing Vehicular Modeler



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

All,

The fine folks at AFM (Amazing Figure Modeler) have now released a new mag called Amazing Vehicular Modeler. AVM, as the title suggests, is dedicated to those vehicle kits that are have either figure and/or movie tie-ins. The first issue also contains an article on The Homer by none other than our own Dave Metzner (haven't gotten to your article yet Dave!).

The intent is to make this an annual offering. Copies are not on the shelves, but can be ordered through the AFM website. Highly recommended!!

Dr. G.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds very interesting Doc . thanks for the info .
hb


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The AFM guys plan to do more of these "specials" if there is market support. This one is without ads, which creates the limited distribution. The next one will hopefully be a regular (newstand) edition.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

It better! I can't buy a magazine that I can't browse through anymore. There's just too much paper in my house.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I had just picked up the AFM #30, and the back cover has the ad for this new offering, and it looks pretty good. Looks like it has several of the PL kits featured in it!

Wayne


----------

